# Exam Question - Sample



## HeyNewGuy (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi,
So I found this question and it obviously relates to firefighters but it was said to be the type of question that can be found on the civil service exam. I found it difficult, especially considering the time constraints of the exam. Can you let me know if it's even remotely close to what is actually found on the test?

"Use the following information to answer the next six questions:

The New East Side Fire Department of Chicago is responsible for all fire related incidents in its area, therefore it must operate and be responsive 24 hours a day, 365 days a year with a high level of responsivity.

In total, the department has 30 fire apparatus and at least 15 of them must be operational in any given time with adequate amount of firefighters ready to operate them. Each fire engine needs at least three crew members to operate. There are few types of apparatus in the department's arsenal besides the Fire Engine Type 1. Of the 30 trucks, the department holds 4 Water Tankers, 2 Wildland Fire Engines, and 5 Aerial Apparatus. At least 3 Aerial Apparatus must be fully operational at any given time.

From Mon-Fri, two of the fire apparatus are used for the daily training of the firefighters between 8 o'clock in the morning and 1 o'clock in the afternoon. Moreover, on the same days, from 12:00-4:00 pm, four different trucks undergo regular maintenance and equipment checks in the parking lot; one apparatus at a time. On Mondays and Thursdays from 11:00-5:00 pm four apparatus are serviced at the garage simultaneously. When a fire engine that is used for training or goes thru maintenance or being serviced at the garage is not operational and can not be used for emergencies.

140 firefighters serve at this department and they work in teams. Any time of the day there must be at least three teams on-call (unless of course they all responded an incident call). Each team is consisting of at least 10 firefighters. The teams work in shifts; six teams from 7:00- 4:00 pm, three teams from 3:00 pm -11:00 pm and three teams from 10:00 pm-8:00 am. The firefighters are not allowed to work overtime or to have double shifts.

The weekend starts on Friday at 4:00 pm and ends on Monday at 7:00 am. The manpower and number of teams is at the minimum during the weekend. "

1. What is the minimal number of firefighters required to work during the weekend, taking into consideration that each firefighter must rest at least two shifts before taking another shift?
A
90 firefighters
B
125 firefighters 
C
135 firefighters 
D
140 firefighters

2. How many weeks are necessary to service all apparatus of the department in the garage?
A
2 weeks
B
3 weeks 
C
4 weeks 
D
5 weeks

3. 
On Tuesday, at 7:30 am there are at least ____ firefighters at the department but, no more than ____.
The question has not been answered.
A
105, 140
B
45, 60 
C
60, 140 
D
105, 160

Any input is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

One of several reasons I wasn't a firefighter.

You are a supervisor. One of your officers calls you to a scene and explains they have stopped an individual for walking a bear across a public bridge without a leash. They ask what enforcement options are available to them. What is the most restrictive enforcement option available in this circumstance?

a. Arrest the bear owner
b. Issue the bear owner a civil citation
c. Shoot the bear dead

The correct answer? Why, "c" of course.

Section 19

Knowing that earned me a note in my academy file: "May sometimes cite obscure laws."


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

USM C-4 said:


> One of several reasons I wasn't a firefighter.
> 
> You are a supervisor. One of your officers calls you to a scene and explains they have stopped an individual for walking a bear across a public bridge without a leash. They ask what enforcement options are available to them. What is the most restrictive enforcement option available in this circumstance?
> 
> ...


What.the.hell.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

USM C-4 said:


> One of several reasons I wasn't a firefighter.
> 
> You are a supervisor. One of your officers calls you to a scene and explains they have stopped an individual for walking a bear across a public bridge without a leash. They ask what enforcement options are available to them. What is the most restrictive enforcement option available in this circumstance?
> 
> ...


This is why I support our right to arm bears.

Bear lives MATTER


----------



## HeyNewGuy (Mar 9, 2017)

Haha thanks guys.


----------

